# Out-of-Place Ad Banners.



## Ranger REG (Apr 25, 2007)

For a long while I have been noticing you're posting two ad banners instead of one.

Normally I don't look at the bottom ad, but this one caught my eyes. I don't know what to make of it. It's from www.DivaVillage.com.

I know there are gamer grrls out there among the gamer geeks, but it is so out of place in a game-themed messageboard.

I guess that's my comment. Accept it at face value.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Apr 25, 2007)

Huh.  I had never noticed those ads down there before.  I usually scroll down no more than the new posts- if I see the "new thread" button I'll stop.  But to go down past the listing of permissions... I've never had a reason to do so.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 25, 2007)

actually, a number of those bottom banner ads don't seem to connect directly to gaming.

not that i ever mind looking at women in lingerie.


----------



## hong (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the admins can't do much about those ads. They're chosen by Google based on its almighty Adsense technology.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 25, 2007)

i don't want a new swimsuit


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 25, 2007)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i don't want a new swimsuit





Was the ad about the swimsuit?


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 25, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the admins can't do much about those ads. They're chosen by Google based on its almighty Adsense technology.



More like AdNonsense.  
I noticed that there are Google Ads "down in the cellar" some time ago, but they hardly ever appear on the screen for me, so I don't mind them too much (and if it helps keeping ENWorld alive, why not?).
On the other hand, even Wizards of the Coast is using Google Ads on some of their pages.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Was the ad about the swimsuit?



 That's an ad?


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 25, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Was the ad about the swimsuit?



"The Latest SWIMSUITS on DivaVillage.com"

But it's more than that. Fashion and Beauty products for superficial women.

I'm guessing that in order to keep this site running, beggars can't be choosers.

IOW, we should see porn ads soon.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 25, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's an ad?



Click on it and find out.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 26, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> "The Latest SWIMSUITS on DivaVillage.com"
> 
> But it's more than that. Fashion and Beauty products for superficial women.





Aren't you from the island(s) of swimwear?  I don't think you should generalize about women who are fashion or beauty conscious.  That doesn't automatically make one superficial, does it?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 26, 2007)

What I'm curious about is what is triggering the swimsuit ads.  Until just a day or two ago, I could usually figure out what on the page was triggering the ads I was seening - in the secret society thread in Off-Topic the ads I saw were for Masonic rings and other merchandise like it - Masons were specifically mentioned in the thread.  Other ads were for online computer gaming oriented sites - gaming being a common word in threads around here.

For the past two days, not matter what page I open, the DivaVillage ad has been the only one I've seen.  I'm just wondering why.  If Morrus gets revenue for the site from click-throughs, it would probably be better if there was a least a chance someone might want to click on the ad.  The same swimsuit ad all the time probably won't generate much revenue.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 26, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> The same swimsuit ad all the time probably won't generate much revenue.





I do not click on those and you do not click on those but some might think that where there is one pic of a girl in a swimsuit, there could be more one click away.  If you try it, let me know.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, it has flipped now.  I might have tried it in the hope that there were girls in swimsuits just a click away, but now it appears that there are economists just a click away.  I'm worried that I might discover economists in swimsuits and will have to make a sanity check.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 27, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Aren't you from the island(s) of swimwear?  I don't think you should generalize about women who are fashion or beauty conscious.  That doesn't automatically make one superficial, does it?



Dude, I don't know who invented swimwear, nor if he or she is from Hawaii.

I don't live on the beach, so I couldn't look at them just by looking out through my windows.

Now if there is a FLGS that features bikini-clad cashier girls, then I probably wouldn't mind the ad at all.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 27, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I do not click on those and you do not click on those but some might think that where there is one pic of a girl in a swimsuit, there could be more one click away.  If you try it, let me know.



You haven't clicked on it yet? She won't bite.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2007)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i don't want a new swimsuit



Much less a _THONG_ swimsuit!


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 27, 2007)

> lingerie
> swimsuit
> _THONG_ swimsuit!



What have I been missing??!!11!!?


----------



## BOZ (Apr 27, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> IOW, we should see porn ads soon.




one can only hope!


----------



## BOZ (Apr 27, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> You haven't clicked on it yet? She won't bite.




unless you ask first!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2007)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> What have I been missing??!!11!!?



One long 90 minute gay joke. 

A cookie to whoever gets the reference first.


----------

